# 1.5" cpvc valves



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Any suggestions? I don't want to use the cpvc plastic bodied valves because they frequently leak out of the packing and cannot be serviced. I saw some brass/bronze/copper ball valves a few times that have cpvc inserts built into the metal valve body. Those would be nice because I would have a brass/bronze/copper valve with an actual packing nut but I wouldn't need the expensive brass MIP adapters. I can get a 1.5" full port brass ball valve for less than $20 but now one around here sells a 1.5" cpvc by brass MIP adapter for less than $35. 

The darn adapters cost more than the valve they are connected too.:blink:

I can't/won't use plastic cpvc MIP adapters as this is a hot water application.

Does anyone know where to get those 1.5" metal valves with the cpvc inserts built right in? Any idea what they cost

Many thanks.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

http://www.laxengineeredsolutions.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=TB1150STE&CartID=1

What do you think of these?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> http://www.laxengineeredsolutions.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=TB1150STE&CartID=1
> 
> What do you think of these?


I have never used any big cpvc but they look ok. Its nice that you can change the body if it goes bad without too much trouble with the built in unions if you buy an extra or if they are still available when needed.. Its the cheapest way...but its not the best way.....but its good enough. You dont wanna outbid the job but you want an installation you can warranty and still sleep. looks like a good compromise......go with it.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

http://www.siouxchief.com/Supply/Fitting-and-Valves/CPVC/Brass-Ball-Valve5.DJVRR


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I knew you would know...you love that stuff


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

i do like the 1" PVC ball valve sioux chief makes, its way better than plastic ball valves


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Those valves cost a bit much and I don't think Mr. Patel is going to go for it at those prices. I'll give him 2 options, the Hayward true unions and the Sioux Chiefs. 

The Haywards may be plastic but they have a beefy handle (well, as beefy as plastic gets anyway) and double o-rings on the stem. Even if the stem ends up leaking like the current POS valves are doing, at least changing the valves will be a snap with the unions. The Haywards can also be crammed into the short pipe lengths in the boiler manifold in question so that's a plus. If I go with the Sioux Chiefs I'll have to put double 90's on each side of each valve. That's a whole’lotta 90s.

I'm leaning more towards those Haywards the more I think about. 

Check'em out: http://www.haywardflowcontrol.com/pdf/_manual_valves/True_Union_Ball_Valves.pdf


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I use those valves on DI water quite a bit in 1" to 4". They have performed well. You won't be disappointed. 

Easily serviced.

The 2" to 4" ones are little on the sticky side. Be very careful when you turn them on.


They don't tolerate vibration is my only gripe.....


----------



## PaulW (Jul 31, 2008)

Is that MR. Patel in Nick Patel?


Paul


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I wouldn't disclose that kind of information to a potential competitor. Nothing personal, it's just business.



PaulW said:


> Is that MR. Patel in Nick Patel?
> 
> 
> Paul


----------



## PaulW (Jul 31, 2008)

Thats fine I apologize for asking. 

Paul


----------



## plumbear (Jun 24, 2010)

the cpvc valves work good for me. Ferguson sells one just like it and the warranty is handled through them.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

PaulW said:


> Is that MR. Patel in Nick Patel?
> 
> 
> Paul


Mr. Patel, the owner of the hotel, always has a son named Nick. Doesn't matter what state or what hotel. Same deal!


----------



## PaulW (Jul 31, 2008)

LOL Grandpa! How could I be so simple? Really I was just working on a Patel's mech room. If it was a snake it would have bit me! Good call gramps!

Paul


----------

